# Seiko El 370



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Recently got a cracking Eterna hummer from Actaurus ,what a beauty, and it rekindled interest in the inbetween mechanical and quartz era.

Managed to get hold of this Seiko el 370 which seems to be in pretty good condition. With a 113177 number and

model 3702-7010I was told it dates from January 1971. Has got a new acryllic over a silvery dial and with its case looks quite dressy.










Runs at 21600 bph so not a smooooooooth traverse around the dial and ticks rather than hums.

42mm x 38mm with recessed crown at 4 and 19mm lugs

Not entirely sure what battery it should have ,seems to be discussion between a 301 and 303 so if anybody can help ,please advise currently has an LR43 which seems to be doing its job fine.

Now the back,lots of pics of dial shots from this and other models but few backs and then they seem to have a seperate battery hatch. This is a one piece back with a notch into the case and a retaining ring around the whole plate.

Strangely perhaps there are no markings on the inside of the case back(?)










so the internals.










and last of all the wrist shot










Happy new owner-(so far)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> currently has an LR43 which seems to be doing its job fine.


 :thumbsdown: this is an alkaline battery.

Use a Renata 301 --- which is silver oxide.


----------

